# Looking for D&D Group - Hudson/Marlborough or Area



## Vlos (Jul 20, 2007)

Well met gamers...

I am currently looking for a D&D group closer to home (Marlborough). Though I currently work in the city, so would be open to gaming in the city as well, if it's somewhat on my way home (after work) i.e. westerly drive home (Cambridge/ Watertown/ Newton/ Natick/ Framingham) and could go beyond out to Worcester or north/south of 495/90 if needed.

I prefer to play D&D 3.5 in most any type of setting (home brew or purchased). I can GM as well as play, and like to mix the two up a bit. 

Vlos


----------



## Vlos (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like my account got messed up and I lost PM access. Trying to get that fixed now with EnWorld.

Please respond to me privately if need to vlos@miniworld.com

Hopefully will have this fixed soon.


----------



## dpetroc (Aug 1, 2007)

I sent you an email, but it bounced back.  I have a game running in Holden (next to Worc) that we could talk about.


----------



## Venator (Aug 1, 2007)

Its a bit of a drive, but theres a group forming that will be meeting at Battleground Games and Hobbies in Abington.  I believe the start date is late August.

Here is the thread in which the game is discussed:

http://p209.ezboard.com/fbattlegroundfrm11.showMessage?topicID=69.topic


----------



## Cazundae (Aug 12, 2007)

*Still Looking?*

Hey Vlos,
I have a group in Beverly/Gloucester and we really need a new player... or three.  We play 3.5 pretty much exclusively, use both published material and homegrown stuff, and need someone who could be an interactive and constructive player at least, and someone who could dm consistantly would be great too.  We meet every thursday night now, rotating between player's houses for hosting.  I would be very interesting in talking further about it with you.  Contact me at jasonludwig@hotmail.com if you like.  

At Your Service,
Jason


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking for an older game in the Bedford or near bedford area. I am experience in most gaming systems and willing to learn new ones.
Its kinds funny, all mentioned places are like an hour drive in every direction. 
If positions are still available give me a shout. I am willing to make the drive.

r
i
k
u
s
0
1
@ 
y
a
h
o
o
.
c
o
m


----------

